# Tissot Gentleman Powermatic - available for pre-order



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

If you read the Hodinkee article yesterday like I did and were disappointed to not find any info on the US Tissot site, you'll be very happy to know that they've now updated the site for pre-orders. I just placed my order and will be looking forward to receiving it in a few weeks.

The Gentleman is not COSC rated like my Ballade but I'm really interested to see how it performs. It will be a good test to see if my preference for a blue dial (and lume) outweighs my bias towards accuracy 

What do you think about the new Gentleman Powermatic?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I read Hodinkee's article on the new Gentleman Powermatic 80. And, I will admit that it is a smart-looking dress/business casual watch. If I was to pick one fault of the Gentleman, it would be the bezel is too thick - I would prefer to see more dial than bezel. One thing I noticed in Hodinkee's article that could be wrong is they mentioned the frequency to be 28,800 vph and not 21,600 bph.

As for accuracy, I would think the non-COSC Powermatic 80 should be pretty accurate if you wear it as your daily watch. However, if you rotate among your watches, the precision of its accuracy may vary on the days you are not wearing it.

Enjoy your Gentleman Powermatic when it arrives.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

I plan on waiting until my AD has one so I can check it out in person. I'm really drawn to it and I hope it is as nice as it looks. That navy blue is stunning. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey NC - I agree about the bezel-to-dial ratio, especially on a watch that is slightly larger than I would prefer. I'll be curious to see how it looks/wears in person. Regarding accuracy, I am optimistic that it might perform similarly to my Ballade.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey tmnc - It sounds like we both might be Windsor customers. I probably should have placed my order with them. Hopefully Tissot sends them a cut of my online order. I'll definitely post photos of it when it comes in, though as usual the Hodinkee photos probably capture it best. I contacted Tissot recently to ask for a blue Ballade because that would be my perfect watch. Interested to see how this stacks up for me.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I read Hodinkee's article on the new Gentleman Powermatic 80. And, I will admit that it is a smart-looking dress/business casual watch. If I was to pick one fault of the Gentleman, it would be the bezel is too thick - I would prefer to see more dial than bezel. One thing I noticed in Hodinkee's article that could be wrong is they mentioned the frequency to be 28,800 vph and not 21,600 bph.


Yeah I think the 28,800 frequency is a typo. All Powermatic 80's have been 21,600.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

I love the direction they're going with this.

Don't agree with Hodinkee on this one being derivative of the Rolex OP. I see differences.

I think I'll grab one when they finally hit the gray market, but that won't be for another year or two (if at all). So if it never hits the gray, then I'll take it as a sign. 

Things I like:


 That case shape is lovely
 Indices are laid out nicely - that's one of my favorite styles (the OP style)
 40mm pretty good size; wish they had 38mm, but 40mm isn't too bad
 Bracelet looks nice
 The blue one is gorgeous

Things I wish were different:


21mm lug widths are a mistake
Those long narrow indices (which I love) don't look good with a 3 o'clock date window
Tissot is awesome at putting date windows at 6 o'clock; would love to see them go that way, or dump the date window altogether
Hopefully the sapphire has a slight dome to it; don't care for flat sapphire
Is that a butterfly clasp? While I love the seamless appearance of those, they're a PITA for making quick adjustments
 I don't see a white dial option, like Hodinkee said; closest thing I see to white is silver; you guys see white anywhere? (It's my favorite dial color)


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> Hey tmnc - It sounds like we both might be Windsor customers. I probably should have placed my order with them. Hopefully Tissot sends them a cut of my online order. I'll definitely post photos of it when it comes in, though as usual the Hodinkee photos probably capture it best. I contacted Tissot recently to ask for a blue Ballade because that would be my perfect watch. Interested to see how this stacks up for me.


You WS or Charlotte?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Charlotte


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Right on. Are you apart of CWC?

21 lugs? Whhyy? A 20mm lug would look more proportional to the case. Maybe a deal breaker but wont know until after trying it on. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't know about CWC. Interested to hear more.
Regarding the lugs, I'm probably not going to be changing out straps on this very often, if at all, so I'm not too worried about the odd choice they made there. When I do buy straps, the crew at Ashland are good about trimming them down to fit when the size isn't in their normal template.


----------



## TheDutchman92 (May 8, 2017)

tmnc said:


> Right on. Are you apart of CWC?
> 
> 21 lugs? Whhyy? A 20mm lug would look more proportional to the case. Maybe a deal breaker but wont know until after trying it on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are they definitely 21mm lugs or Is it a Tissot typo? The 18k solid gold version has 20mm lugs


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's an official video preview of the actual watch itself. Disappointed to hear about the 21mm lugs.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

TheDutchman92 said:


> Are they definitely 21mm lugs or Is it a Tissot typo? The 18k solid gold version has 20mm lugs


I hope it's a typo. I would find it odd that the gold version would have a different width when they're the exact same watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

TheDutchman92 said:


> Are they definitely 21mm lugs or Is it a Tissot typo? The 18k solid gold version has 20mm lugs


Good catch! Nice looking watch!


----------



## mcdooley (Nov 22, 2013)

I read the article as well the other day and can honestly say this watch, especially in blue, caught my eye in similar manner as the Rolex OP 39 in white.

I haven’t really been interested in Tissot before, but this watch in particular has caught my attention.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

mcdooley said:


> I haven't really been interested in Tissot before...


Oh man, you're in for a real treat. If you're not really into "sport watches" (divers, chronos, field watches, etc.), Tissot is where it's at among the "entry-level Swiss" brands like Hamilton, Mido, Certina, etc. I'm impressed with Tissot; they do the semi-dress, casual watch thing so well. I think they're overlooked by a lot of WIS-types.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Well, that was quick! I received my shipping confirmation today and will receive the watch Friday. Stay tuned for photos and initial thoughts this weekend.

Also, I reached out to get clarification on the lug width question and hope to have an answer from Tissot tomorrow. If not, I'll figure it out myself when it arrives


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Tissot's website for my country lists it as "Available Soon". Guess I'll have to wait for now !


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> Well, that was quick! I received my shipping confirmation today and will receive the watch Friday. Stay tuned for photos and initial thoughts this weekend.
> 
> Also, I reached out to get clarification on the lug width question and hope to have an answer from Tissot tomorrow. If not, I'll figure it out myself when it arrives


I asked why the gentleman 80 powermatic silicum has different lug width than the gentleman 80 powermatic 18k gold and the asked me to provide model numbers Look it up yourself! I gave you the name of the dang models.

So I hope you provided the numbers in your request.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

tmnc said:


> I asked why the gentleman 80 powermatic silicum has different lug width than the gentleman 80 powermatic 18k gold and the asked me to provide model numbers Look it up yourself! I gave you the name of the dang models.
> 
> So I hope you provided the numbers in your request.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I actually did get a response today but it contained no text - ??? - oh well, it will likely remain a mystery until the weekend.
Not sure if that's better than what you got from them, but it doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

tmnc said:


> I asked why the gentleman 80 powermatic silicum has different lug width than the gentleman 80 powermatic 18k gold and the asked me to provide model numbers Look it up yourself! I gave you the name of the dang models.
> 
> So I hope you provided the numbers in your request.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ha! I finally got basically the same response as you did. Of course I did not send the references numbers in my original message. Curious to see what I get back. I also inquired about the difference in case thickness between the regular and gold options.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Response from Tissot on the lug and case question:

_Although these two models are very similar, they are not actually identical. They do use the same movements and have the same styled dial however the lug width and case thickness do differ slightly. The specifications on our website are in fact the correct measurements._

Now we know.

Mine is on the truck for delivery today, can't wait.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

First photos after unboxing. It's interesting to me that Tissot asks for your wrist size when you place the order because the watch is not sized. Not that I necessarily expected it to be, but the question sticks in my mind. Why ask?
So, I haven't sized it yet so I won't be wearing to to dinner tonight as I hoped. Anyway, here are a few photos:


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

A few more: 1 bad photo of the lume and a side by side with my 37mm GS:


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> A few more: 1 bad photo of the lume and a side by side with my 37mm GS:


Initial thoughts ? Love it ? Hate it ? Uninspired ? Better than you were expecting ?


----------



## mcdooley (Nov 22, 2013)

DMcMaine said:


> First photos after unboxing. It's interesting to me that Tissot asks for your wrist size when you place the order because the watch is not sized. Not that I necessarily expected it to be, but the question sticks in my mind. Why ask?
> So, I haven't sized it yet so I won't be wearing to to dinner tonight as I hoped. Anyway, here are a few photos:
> View attachment 14576609
> View attachment 14576613
> View attachment 14576619


Man that looks nice!


----------



## mcdooley (Nov 22, 2013)

DMcMaine said:


> A few more: 1 bad photo of the lume and a side by side with my 37mm GS:
> View attachment 14576661
> View attachment 14576651


Were you able to negotiate a discount? Or for such a new model, is it not even worth asking?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> First photos after unboxing. It's interesting to me that Tissot asks for your wrist size when you place the order because the watch is not sized. Not that I necessarily expected it to be, but the question sticks in my mind. Why ask?
> So, I haven't sized it yet so I won't be wearing to to dinner tonight as I hoped. Anyway, here are a few photos:


Congrats. It is a stunning watch, I do like how the indexes play of the blue dial. One thing I noticed in the pics is that there are only two (white) markers (I forget what they are called) between the minutes instead of the standard three (white) markers. Anyway, Enjoy your new watch, and if you have time, a quick review your initial impressions would be much appreciated.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

mcdooley said:


> Were you able to negotiate a discount? Or for such a new model, is it not even worth asking?


Full price, from the Tissot US website. If it pans out, it will end up being a bargain.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Yukoner1 said:


> Initial thoughts ? Love it ? Hate it ? Uninspired ? Better than you were expecting ?


Initial thoughts? I hate...the way the photos uploaded 
I'm concerned that it will be too big, but I'm inclined to give it a good, long time before making that decision. I want this watch to check a lot of boxes, and it does on paper.
I already like it, but we'll see if I end up loving it. Need to get it sized tomorrow and get on with making it my daily for a while.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

mcdooley said:


> Man that looks nice!


Thanks!


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

I really like that blue. Any outdoor shots?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

The blue looks great and congratulations. Is the crown screw down or push/pull?


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> Initial thoughts? I hate...the way the photos uploaded
> I'm concerned that it will be too big, but I'm inclined to give it a good, long time before making that decision. I want this watch to check a lot of boxes, and it does on paper.
> I already like it, but we'll see if I end up loving it. Need to get it sized tomorrow and get on with making it my daily for a while.


I was wondering on size too. Compared to that Grand Seiko in your side-by-side, it looks like a monster. But when I checked, I see it's a 40mm case. That doesn't seem like it should be _that_ big.

The first time I saw the reference I actually wrote it off because I initially didn't like the minute indices. I still don't, but seeing it on an actual wrist, it's not as bad as I originally thought. Other than that, I love everything everything else about it. It'll be interesting to see when it comes on sale here.


----------



## Lou22 (Oct 23, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> A few more: 1 bad photo of the lume and a side by side with my 37mm GS:
> View attachment 14576661
> View attachment 14576651


What size wrist do you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

tsteph12 said:


> The blue looks great and congratulations. Is the crown screw down or push/pull?


push/pull


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

tmnc said:


> I really like that blue. Any outdoor shots?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Coming right up!


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Lou22 said:


> What size wrist do you have if you don't mind me asking?


6 1/2"


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Sorry for the delay, been busier than expected with a move and all that goes along with it. Finally got the watch sized so now it'll be my daily for quite a while. Took a quick outdoor shot during a brief calm moment today:


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Yukoner1 said:


> I was wondering on size too. Compared to that Grand Seiko in your side-by-side, it looks like a monster. But when I checked, I see it's a 40mm case. That doesn't seem like it should be _that_ big.
> 
> The first time I saw the reference I actually wrote it off because I initially didn't like the minute indices. I still don't, but seeing it on an actual wrist, it's not as bad as I originally thought. Other than that, I love everything everything else about it. It'll be interesting to see when it comes on sale here.


I took a bunch of side by side photos this morning with a number of different watches. I'll start posting those so that there is a better basis for comparison for the size.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

First up, my biggest watch:

Seiko SPB079J1 - 44mm
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/spb079j1


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Next, my first Tissot and the primary reason for choosing the Gentleman:

Tissot Ballade - 39mm
https://us.tissotshop.com/tissot-ballade-powermatic-80-cosc-2.html


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Next up I have one with the same size case, but little else in common. So much so that it's hard to imagine that they are the same size:

Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline Auto - 40mm
https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h38525541-jazzmaster-thinline-auto.html


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> Next up I have one with the same size case, but little else in common. So much so that it's hard to imagine that they are the same size:
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline Auto - 40mm
> https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h38525541-jazzmaster-thinline-auto.html
> ...


One of these 2 are on my list. Between the them which do you like better as an everyday piece? The Hamilton's crown is so tiny, short lugs may limit strap options, the indices can be difficult to read in certain lighting, and the blue was underwhelming to me. But I like the date at 6, no seconds hand looks good on this, and has a cleaner dial overall. Decisions, decisions.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

tmnc said:


> One of these 2 are on my list. Between the them which do you like better as an everyday piece? The Hamilton's crown is so tiny, short lugs may limit strap options, the indices can be difficult to read in certain lighting, and the blue was underwhelming to me. But I like the date at 6, no seconds hand looks good on this, and has a cleaner dial overall. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's probably too early to say, though I'd lean towards the Tissot over the Hamilton as a daily wear watch. I prefer a bracelet and a seconds hand so the Hamilton doesn't get a lot of wear in my rotation. That's unfair to the Hamilton, though, as they're so different. The Hamilton disappears on the wrist because it is so thin. It's slightly elegant, without being fussy, and it is one of those watches that you can probably best appreciate when you're wearing it. The gunmetal blue of the dial is really nice and to have a watch this thin at this price feels like you're in on a secret. And still the Tissot will get more attention from me.


----------



## ptmdsharp (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of this new watch at my local watch shop, so I'm happy to see this post and photos. The watch I'd been considering previously was the PR100. The 39mm size just feels right for every day use, and my dealer has one of the COSC-certified PR100 models available (along with a few others.) That said, I'm only so-so on PR100 bracelets. Frankly, I'm a little worried about the Gentleman's 40mm size and 21mm bracelet. For some reason, it seems like it could wear big instead of small. I'm looking for smaller. Any thoughts?


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

So on Thursday evening I got the e-mail that this reference was available to order direct from Tissot's Canadian website. I checked and confirmed that yes, I could in theory buy one ($1,050.00 CDN).

Yesterday mid-day I checked, and black dial as well as blue dial are both Out of Stock. The only one currently still showing in stock is the silver dial.

Definitely seems like a hot product ! I thought about ordering one on Friday, but didn't pull the trigger. I'm still not sure I like the indices yet. I'll ponder for a while longer until it comes back in stock.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

ptmdsharp said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of this new watch at my local watch shop, so I'm happy to see this post and photos. The watch I'd been considering previously was the PR100. The 39mm size just feels right for every day use, and my dealer has one of the COSC-certified PR100 models available (along with a few others.) That said, I'm only so-so on PR100 bracelets. Frankly, I'm a little worried about the Gentleman's 40mm size and 21mm bracelet. For some reason, it seems like it could wear big instead of small. I'm looking for smaller. Any thoughts?


It is a bit bigger than I'd prefer but I've had it on my wrist non-stop for the past week and the size doesn't bother me as much as I was worried that it would. In fact, it never really got in the way or felt awkward at any point so far. Give it shot if you can and I think you might like it. I know that I'm very happy with it so far.

I'll do another update on the accuracy tomorrow after I've worn it for exactly 1 week. That's my final test.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Yukoner1 said:


> So on Thursday evening I got the e-mail that this reference was available to order direct from Tissot's Canadian website. I checked and confirmed that yes, I could in theory buy one ($1,050.00 CDN).
> 
> Yesterday mid-day I checked, and black dial as well as blue dial are both Out of Stock. The only one currently still showing in stock is the silver dial.
> 
> Definitely seems like a hot product ! I thought about ordering one on Friday, but didn't pull the trigger. I'm still not sure I like the indices yet. I'll ponder for a while longer until it comes back in stock.


Wow, maybe the Hodinkee effect even works for things they aren't directly selling themselves?!

I think Tissot hit a sweet spot for a lot of people with this one, I know they did for me.

If you need more photos please let me know and I'll do what I can to help your decision process.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone measured the lug width? So is it 20 or 21mm? Thanks!


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

davek35 said:


> Has anyone measured the lug width? So is it 20 or 21mm? Thanks!


Has been confirmed that it is 21mm

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> Wow, maybe the Hodinkee effect even works for things they aren't directly selling themselves?!
> 
> I think Tissot hit a sweet spot for a lot of people with this one, I know they did for me.
> 
> If you need more photos please let me know and I'll do what I can to help your decision process.


There definitely seems to be some interest in this model, that's for sure !

And I'll never say no to more pics b-)


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Quick update on accuracy after 1 week of daily wear: 45 seconds fast

To (unfairly?) compare, my Tissot Ballade was 7 seconds slow after 1 week. I was hoping for something similar from the Gentleman but I'm not totally surprised at this result.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> Quick update on accuracy after 1 week of daily wear: 45 seconds fast . . .


Just a thought, maybe its precision of accuracy over the course of the week could be effected by the resting position. I have found that resting my automatic movements flat with the dial facing up will actually increase the spd while resting my H-movements with the crown up has the least effect in increasing the spd.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Just a thought, maybe its precision of accuracy over the course of the week could be effected by the resting position. I have found that resting my automatic movements flat with the dial facing up will actually increase the spd while resting my H-movements with the crown up has the least effect in increasing the spd.


Thanks! I'll give that a shot this week and report back on the results.


----------



## bxtime (Feb 18, 2018)

It looks like a great watch for a great price. Its no Datejust 41 or Aqua Terra but for the price its hard to beat. Even better when these are discounted in a few months.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Just a thought, maybe its precision of accuracy over the course of the week could be effected by the resting position. I have found that resting my automatic movements flat with the dial facing up will actually increase the spd while resting my H-movements with the crown up has the least effect in increasing the spd.


I tried your suggestion and the accuracy improved quite a bit: after 1 week of daily wear and leaving it resting crown up it came in at 26 seconds fast. Not bad! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> I tried your suggestion and the accuracy improved quite a bit: after 1 week of daily wear and leaving it resting crown up it came in at 26 seconds fast. Not bad! Thanks for the tip!


Glade I was able to help out. Try experimenting with putting your watch in various other positions to see if it slows down or speeds up, such as crown down, dial face up, dial face down. Also, the temperature will have an effect on the precision of accuracy as well.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/accuracy-face-up-face-down-crown-down-crown-up-3780442.html


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Glade I was able to help out. Try experimenting with putting your watch in various other positions to see if it slows down or speeds up, such as crown down, dial face up, dial face down. Also, the temperature will have an effect on the precision of accuracy as well.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/accuracy-face-up-face-down-crown-down-crown-up-3780442.html


Will do, thanks. This week will be Crown Down Week. I'll report back next Monday afternoon how it fared in that position.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> I tried your suggestion and the accuracy improved quite a bit: after 1 week of daily wear and leaving it resting crown up it came in at 26 seconds fast. Not bad! Thanks for the tip!


Got pics???


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> Full price, from the Tissot US website. If it pans out, it will end up being a bargain.


Check out HauteLook (Nordstrom). They have 50% off sale on Tissot right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Dan T. said:


> Got pics???


Hey Dan - I've posted quite a few in the preceding pages of this post but will work on adding more this week.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Speedy B said:


> Check out HauteLook (Nordstrom). They have 50% off sale on Tissot right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Speedy - Thanks for the tip. Lots of nice options there right now, at what appear to be very good prices. Especially on the few Powermatic and COSC models. Unfortunately, the Gentleman is not available through that site at the moment.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> Hey Speedy - Thanks for the tip. Lots of nice options there right now, at what appear to be very good prices. Especially on the few Powermatic and COSC models. Unfortunately, the Gentleman is not available through that site at the moment.


Welcome. I saw the powermatics. Maybe they will add some with the holidays coming up soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

A few photos from this morning.


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

DMcMaine said:


> Hey Dan - I've posted quite a few in the preceding pages of this post but will work on adding more this week.


Would you mind posting some pics showing the thickness on the wrist, and also the movement?


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

(please delete)


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> One thing I noticed in the pics is that there are only two (white) markers (I forget what they are called) between the minutes instead of the standard three (white) markers.


This is because it has a 3Hz movement instead of 4Hz.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

rob9765 said:


> This is because it has a 3Hz movement instead of 4Hz.


My Kahki quartz has 4 smaller indicies so I'm not sure if the number of micro-indices(?) correlates to the frequency of the movement.

It is probably just how they designed it.

EDIT: my 3Hz Pan Europ has 4 smaller indicies and another Khaki Auto has only 2 so the number doesnt correlate to the frequency. Neat idea if they did though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Glade I was able to help out. Try experimenting with putting your watch in various other positions to see if it slows down or speeds up, such as crown down, dial face up, dial face down. Also, the temperature will have an effect on the precision of accuracy as well.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/accuracy-face-up-face-down-crown-down-crown-up-3780442.html


Crown Down Week is over and the result is: 32 seconds fast.

Next up: Dial Face Down Week

Recap: 
Dial Face Up: 45 seconds fast
Crown Up: 26 seconds fast
Crown Down: 32 seconds fast

Any predictions for Dial Face Down?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> Crown Down Week is over and the result is: 32 seconds fast.
> 
> Next up: Dial Face Down Week
> 
> ...


Your tests are in line with what I have experienced with my own automatic movements. As for a prediction with the dial face down. There will be differences in the rate between the face-up and the face-down positions. I predict that the spd variance will actually increase when compared to the face-up position.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> Crown Down Week is over and the result is: 32 seconds fast.
> 
> Next up: Dial Face Down Week
> 
> ...


Purely curious - how are you testing the accuracy ? Are you using a smartphone app ? Or ?


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Yukoner1 said:


> Purely curious - how are you testing the accuracy ? Are you using a smartphone app ? Or ?


I use the Hodinkee app and set the time at around noon each Monday.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> I use the Hodinkee app and set the time at around noon each Monday.


|> Thanks. I've been wondering what folks use, if there's something more popular in terms of an app vs another method.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Just in.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, more pictures of that sunburst dial! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Picked this up from an AD through ebay....beautiful watch.


----------



## mcdooley (Nov 22, 2013)

Great pic! Love it on the strap.



Pro Diver said:


> Picked this up from an AD through ebay....beautiful watch.
> 
> View attachment 14647881


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Does anyone know what the lug to lug measurement is on this? Thanks!


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

tortugoala said:


> Does anyone know what the lug to lug measurement is on this? Thanks!


I'd estimate it to be about 48mm.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

OK, the final accuracy test is complete. Face Down Week has concluded and the result is: 71 seconds fast

Recap:
Dial face down: 71 seconds fast
Dial Face Up: 45 seconds fast
Crown Up: 26 seconds fast
Crown Down: 32 seconds fast

Crown Up is the winner so I now have my preferred resting position. Thanks for the suggestions to perform this experiment. I was surprised to learn that it made so much of a difference.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DMcMaine said:


> OK, the final accuracy test is complete. Face Down Week has concluded and the result is: 71 seconds fast
> 
> Recap:
> Dial face down: 71 seconds fast
> ...


You are welcome. Even though I predicted that the 'dial faced down spd variance will actually increase compared to the face-up position', I am surprised that the spd variance is almost two-fold.

Enjoy your new Gentleman Powermatic.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

DMcMaine said:


> Recap:
> Dial face down: 71 seconds fast
> Dial Face Up: 45 seconds fast
> Crown Up: 26 seconds fast
> Crown Down: 32 seconds fast


Wow. I would never have presumed that different resting positions would produce results such as more than double the variance. Crazy.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Yukoner1 said:


> Wow. I would never have presumed that different resting positions would produce results such as more than double the variance. Crazy.


Same. It was quite a surprise to me, too. I'm sure my daily habits have a part to play in the process, too, though it's too hard to isolate and I think my schedule for these past few weeks has been fairly consistent.


----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> You are welcome. Even though I predicted that the 'dial faced down spd variance will actually increase compared to the face-up position', I am surprised that the spd variance is almost two-fold.
> 
> Enjoy your new Gentleman Powermatic.


Thanks again, I'm definitely enjoying it. One side benefit of the experiment was that it forced me to wear the same watch every day for a month. I have not done that in a very long time and it has been a really nice way to get to know a new watch.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

On the wrist accuracy for me after 5 days indicates -1 sec/day. That's the only stat I worry about. All of my experiences with the Powermatic/H-10 movement have been astounding.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

The blue version of this watch is now on my wannit list. What a great daily wear / business casual watch. The size & design elements really hit that sweet spot between sporty and dressy. And it's BLUE!


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone own the white dial version?
It looks more like silver in studio pictures and videos,
so I would like to see what it looks like in real life situations.

Here are some "outside" but probably also studio pictures;
https://manintown.com/il-gentleman-watch-secondo-tissot/2019/11/05/

and here's a video;


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

double post


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

The video seems to give a pretty good idea of how the light silver dial looks indoors and outdoors. It's a beautiful watch and I would have a hard time deciding between silver vs blue.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

It seems to change a lot depending on the light, 
so natural light instead of spotlights might make it more subtle white and less silver.
At least that's what I hope.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

It’s definitely silver, not white, albeit a light shade. Classy looking watch at a great price point and will certainly be a winner for Tissot.


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

I have the silver quartz....really like the simple design... The included leather strap is fairly nice but really long and with the deployment clasp it just really didn't sit well on my 6.75" wrist. It's a silver dial.... No white at all..









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

From that angle the strap size looks disproportionate to the case. Way to big for in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CasinoRoyale (Oct 23, 2017)

I will say that this watch reminds me of my slight gripe with the DJ126300 - as others have mentioned, I wish the bezel were slightly narrower.


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

I agree.. I would prefer the lug width to be 19mm or 20mm and the total length is a little long... I would say it wears larger then your average 40mm


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

Few more photos... It is ever so slightly awkward, in the lug width and length... But I quite like the thickness of the bezel...









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Man, they are so close on this one, but I just can't budge on two things...

1. The size. I know some watch brands wear smaller than their case diameters would seem, and others wear larger (like Hamilton), but this model in 40mm looks like a 42mm.

2. That date window is a bit distracting. It's even chopping off the 3 o'clock index a bit, which to me is a no-no. Tissot has some killer watches in this vein with 6 o'clock date windows (which seem more symmetrical to my eye), so it would have been cool to see them go there with this model (or drop it entirely like the OP39).

The 21mm strap width doesn't really bother me, mostly because if I owned it, it would probably never leave the bracelet it came with. Tissot models do come with good straps, mostly.

This is my favorite style of watch (that OP-looking in between dressy and sporty place...) so I was hoping for something extraordinary, but at that size, I think I'll pass. (I can live with the date window - it's a massive concession I've been making for over 35 years, and really I only have two watches without a date window, so I'm used to just sucking it up and going with it...).


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Definitely looks like the sizing and elements could have been refined a bit further. To me it looks really industrial and not overly elegant which is fine, if only the indices and the hands matched the thickness of the bezel and finishing of the lugs.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it's perfect.


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)

pickle puss said:


> I think it's perfect.
> View attachment 14708141


Looks great!

I think they hit this design out of the park: taking a classic style and putting a subtle, unique update to it. The common criticisms on the thread are the lug width and the bezel thickness. Combined, I think those elements look good together, nicely proportioned. It gives it just enough of its own style to not quite be a "carbon copy" of the OP or Aqua Terra.

There a couple other modern Tissots that I think were homeruns, and I've added them to my collection...strongly considering doing the same with one of these.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Alright people who have worn this for some time now, yall still like it or become bored with it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

tmnc said:


> Alright people who have worn this for some time now, yall still like it or become bored with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of mine. I don't have the largest wrist - 6.7" - but it fits me perfectly. The end links and bracelet design hug my wrist comfortably. Although my picture doesn't show it, the silver dial has a great sunburst effect under light.

This is the second watch I have with the Powermatic 80 movement. Both keep near dead accurate time when on the wrist. When they sit in my watchbox, face up, they tend to pick up 2 to 4 seconds per day.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I like mine a lot. Nothing to get bored with. Deadly accurate on the wrist with a great classic look.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm on Watch Recon daily waiting for someone to get bored with their blue dial. Doesn't seem to be happening. 

Greys are sold out also.


----------



## TheDutchman92 (May 8, 2017)

Hi owners - anyone happen to know the exact lug to lug length of the watch? Been scouring the web to no avail! Cheers.


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

TheDutchman92 said:


> Hi owners - anyone happen to know the exact lug to lug length of the watch? Been scouring the web to no avail! Cheers.


It's 48.53mm from lug to lug.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Time4Good said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I think they hit this design out of the park: taking a classic style and putting a subtle, unique update to it. The common criticisms on the thread are the lug width and *the bezel thickness*. Combined, I think those elements look good together, nicely proportioned. It gives it just enough of its own style to not quite be a "carbon copy" of the OP or Aqua Terra.
> 
> There a couple other modern Tissots that I think were homeruns, and I've added them to my collection...strongly considering doing the same with one of these.


Nice watch but yes, for me the bezel is a tad too thick on this one.


----------



## EvansPa (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello
Has anyone who taken caliper readings of the case diameter and thickness? (automatic version)
If so please share 
I am considering this for a nice blue dial watch. I have a 7.25" wrist and 40's can either seem large or small depending on the design.
This one seems to be large at 48 mm long.


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

EvansPa said:


> Hello
> Has anyone who taken caliper readings of the case diameter and thickness? (automatic version)
> If so please share
> I am considering this for a nice blue dial watch. I have a 7.25" wrist and 40's can either seem large or small depending on the design.
> This one seems to be large at 48 mm long.


It's 41mm wide and 11.5mm thick. I have a 6.7" wrist, so I tend to end up with watches in the 39-40mm range. To me the Gentleman wears smaller than some of my other watches. I think it's due to the wider bezel that cuts down the dial size and the curved lugs and endlinks that closely hug your wrist.


----------



## EvansPa (Mar 26, 2018)

Perfect, Thanks.
I can't seem to find one on the bracelet in my area.


----------



## vandelay (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys...new guy question here. All all models of the Powermatic 80 Silicium COSC certified? If not, is it a separate model that is?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

vandelay said:


> Hey guys...new guy question here. All all models of the Powermatic 80 Silicium COSC certified? If not, is it a separate model that is?


If it's COSC certified, it should be clearly mentioned.


----------



## vandelay (Dec 7, 2009)

So, some will specifically say "COSC" and, if it doesn't specifically say this, it's not? I'm just looking on the Tissot site and don't see COSC anywhere.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

vandelay said:


> So, some will specifically say "COSC" and, if it doesn't specifically say this, it's not? I'm just looking on the Tissot site and don't see COSC anywhere.


Does the watch's description mention it somewhere?


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

There isn't a COSC version. But all 3 Powermatic 80 powered watches I own are accurate to COSC specs.


----------



## vandelay (Dec 7, 2009)

lvt said:


> Does the watch's description mention it somewhere?


No, it doesn't mention "COSC" in the specs on the Tissot website. So I was wondering if it was a different model number or something.


----------



## vandelay (Dec 7, 2009)

pickle puss said:


> There isn't a COSC version. But all 3 Powermatic 80 powered watches I own are accurate to COSC specs.


Thank you so much.


----------



## OB59 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi. I like this watch very much. Would anyone happen to know the bracelet size out of the box. I have an 8 inch wrist and I am wary of the clasp and length. Would prefer not to add a link if possible. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## essecll (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you think this watch could replace a Rolex DJ 41?


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Received mine today. Quality is top notch and looks more expensive than the £620 I paid. Leather strap is very stiff and folding clasp leaves marks on wrist so I’m waiting for a Hirsch strap to arrive before wearing.


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

With Hirsch Duke strap&#8230;..


----------

